# BMC carbon frames: are they really so fragile?



## teddyuk

There are a lot of threads in the room about cracked BMC carbon fiber frames. Are they really so fragile?

I am asking this because I bought my SL01 just at the beggining with the idea to use it only in the week end, but now I love so much that bike that it became my commuting bike as well.


----------



## teddyuk

no comments??


----------



## Guod

I can't speak for everyone else, but I've got about 5k miles on my SLR01 and so far so good. They haven't all been easy miles, alot of crummy roads here in the AL.


----------



## looigi

Guod said:


> I can't speak for everyone else, but I've got about 5k miles on my SLR01 and so far so good. They haven't all been easy miles, alot of crummy roads here in the AL.


As in most forums, people are much more likely to post a problem or complain than they are to report in that everything is just fine. 

11k miles on my SLR01, crappy pavement and some dirt roads, 165lb, no cracks. 

IMO, you should ride it hard and at every opportunity you get.


----------



## teddyuk

looigi said:


> As in most forums, people are much more likely to post a problem or complain than they are to report in that everything is just fine.
> 
> 11k miles on my SLR01, crappy pavement and some dirt roads, 165lb, no cracks.
> 
> IMO, you should ride it hard and at every opportunity you get.


I am using it every single day in the last month… :thumbsup: I am 180 lb... but it is going down! 

The roads here in London are not great but I saw worst, so I can't complain!


----------



## MoPho

I've put 10k miles on my SLC01, hit potholes, dropped off curbs, caught air, and just the other day crashed it, no cracks, not even a scratch in the paint










.


----------



## nOOky

I've got a 2010 SLC01. I weigh between 195 and 175 depending on the time of year and I've had no problems. It sees trainer duty in the winter also. I have bunny hopped pot holes, taken it on rough rocky roads, and put many thousands of miles on it. I still love it, and don't see the need to replace it yet,.


----------



## steel515

I could be wrong, but I think these BMC and Trek (low-mid end) and Specialized carbon frames are made in China so that could be why they I read about failures.


----------



## tihsepa

steel515 said:


> I could be wrong, .


you are.


----------



## marathon marke

Over 12,000 miles on my one-year old SLR01, and the roads of SE Wisconsin are not the smoothest these days either. Also used on the indoor trainer, and survived a crash that broke my hip.


----------



## Richwall74

2009 BMC Pro Machine used over thousands of kilometres in the Rockies and no issues. You look after it and it will look after you. It's normally abuse and poor maintenance that ceases the issues like any other bike. BMC's are a quality bike.


----------



## hoosier1661

I've had my SLT01 since 2006 and other than a small chip in the down tube clear coat it looks brand new. I've ridden the piss out of it...very durable.


----------



## jjcools

I have had two BMC frames with no issue, except user error. I cracked my SLX01 with the garage and car rack so I would not say that was due to a fragile frame.


----------



## Dangrfield

jjcools said:


> I have had two BMC frames with no issue, except user error. I cracked my SLX01 with the garage and car rack so I would not say that was due to a fragile frame.


Tell me you didn't really do that. Plz ???


----------



## jjcools

*Stupidity*



Dangrfield said:


> Tell me you didn't really do that. Plz ???


Oh, I did it alright. I am that guy. Everything held up pretty well. The forks piped out of the mounts and the rear tire strap snapped so there was no major damage to the rest of the bike. The top tube took the only impact from the house and it cracked. It did scratch up the car a tad.


----------



## carbonLORD

My close friend has had 3 fail within a year (SLC01 cracked at the snork, replaced by a RM01, cracked at the chainstay replaced by a SLR01 the last one the fork leg snapped in front of everyone without reason and he cracked a 404 and SR lever) BMC was good enough to replace the wheel and lever at least. Ive had one fail, my wife has had one fail. I now ride another brand, my friend is crazy and has a second SLR01 now but has other brands and my wife is about to upgrade to a S-WORKS Amira before anything goes wrong.

I used to love the brand, back before anyone knew what they were but they seem to be made in Asia entirely and lost that Swiss precision. IMPEC fiasco put me off. I have no regrets on what I am riding and hopefully BMC has it together for 2014. That TMR01 looks nice.


----------



## Rashadabd

CL, 

Weren't all of the quality control issues back before 2011 or so. Have there really been issues on tehir newer bikes (this is serious question)?


----------



## carbonLORD

The bikes mentioned were all 2011 models or older, correct. Like the IMPEC however this is a case of too little too late or "_Fool me once..._". As much as I liked the brand back in the day, that ship has sailed, for me.


----------



## Rashadabd

carbonLORD said:


> The bikes mentioned were all 2011 models or older, correct. Like the IMPEC however this is a case of too little too late or "_Fool me once..._". As much as I liked the brand back in the day, that ship has sailed, for me.


Fair enough. Thank you for the answer and info. I asked because the new BMC SLR02 is one of the final three or four bikes I am looking at (along with the Trek Domane, Look 675 and Bianchi Infinito CV). I was trying to get more intel on the brand.


----------



## love4himies

Rashadabd said:


> Fair enough. Thank you for the answer and info. I asked because the new BMC SLR02 is one of the final three or four bikes I am looking at (along with the Trek Domane, Look 675 and Bianchi Infinito CV). I was trying to get more intel on the brand.


Have you considered the BMC Granfondo? It may have a more comfortable ride than the SLR02.


----------



## Rashadabd

love4himies said:


> Have you considered the BMC Granfondo? It may have a more comfortable ride than the SLR02.


I have man and it was certainly a semi-finalist. My budget would only allow for the 105 version with BMC (given the price of their bikes) and I don't like the blue and white color of the GF01 105. Additionally I prefer internal cable routing, so with the BMC, I will need to strip and sell the 105 and switch over to Ultegra Di2. I can afford to do that at the SLR02 price, but not the GF01 price. The nice thing about this year's SLR01/02 is that it has a slightly taller headtube anyway (pretty close to my old Cervelo R3), so I should be fine if I go that route. I definitely prefer a 130mm-140mm headtube in a size 52/51/small these days though so I can slam the stem and remain comfortable in the drops without a stack of spacers or a +17 stem (which me no likey).


----------

